# LouLous litter 2 weeks old



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Theres the photos as promised of LouLous litter. Only 3 named at the moment. First pic is Harlie-girl, second pic is Mollie-girl and 3rd pic is Freddy-boy.
View attachment 5748


View attachment 5749


View attachment 5750


View attachment 5751


View attachment 5752


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

View attachment 5753
and last but not least No.7


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are gorgeous Michelle, i wish i lived nearer so i could pop round and see them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwww they are gorgeous Michelle, i wish i lived nearer so i could pop round and see them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Iknow you'd be more than welcome anytime Lorraine.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Iknow you'd be more than welcome anytime Lorraine.


 we could have a right old chin wag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we could have a right old chin wag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Couldnt we just


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

They are coming along nicely, not long before they are up and running around causing havoc


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

He he oh they are so cute especially little Harlie (or is that just because i'm bias coz she's mine!!!!!). So excited now can't wait to pick her up xx


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

they are gorg and coming on nicely keep us updated


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

wow beautifull... they are growing so quick.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

How adorable and cute are those


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> He he oh they are so cute especially little Harlie (or is that just because i'm bias coz she's mine!!!!!). So excited now can't wait to pick her up xx


 LMAO


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww how lovely are they.....cant beleive how they've grown already they all look so lovely and healthy....I want one lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwww they are gorgeous, so cute, they are looking lovely


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Theres the photos as promised of LouLous litter. Only 3 named at the moment. First pic is Harlie-girl, second pic is Mollie-girl and 3rd pic is Freddy-boy.
> View attachment 5748
> 
> 
> ...


OMG they are lovely i bet you are so pround of mum and babies?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> OMG they are lovely i bet you are so pround of mum and babies?


Oh god yes i am, mums are excellent with the babies. They are still always in with their babies all the time.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous-i could eat them all,great pics


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So lovely - bet they'll all be keeping you busy.......


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> So lovely - bet they'll all be keeping you busy.......


Oh yes but love the time when they are all chasing your feet and running about.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics i like no 7


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awww they are really coming along nicely Englishrose - they are georgous


----------

